# Wild Side Offers Sugar Skull Transfers In Variety of Mediums



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Although they originally were used to celebrate the Mexican holiday known as the Day of the Dead, ornately decorated sugar skulls are fast becoming one of the most popular icons in the United States. The Wild Side offers one of the largest transfer collections of this design with more on the way.

Styles include plastisol heat transfers, rhinestones, rhinestuds, and even puff. Designs can be further enhanced with the addition of foil in a total of 30 colors and patterns. In addition to sugar skulls, other skull designs include traditional, Day of the Dead, gothic, biker, pirates, and heraldry images.

To view the full collection, go to www.thewildside.com and type in the keyword “sugar skulls.” 

Orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. The company inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

